
NordVPN is “100% owned” by a dutch entity Stichting Raveset? [pdf] - tragicboatsink
https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/filings/DVEQOP2A/VPNetworks_LLC_v_Collective_7_Inc_et_al__flmdce-19-01179__0055.0.pdf
======
tragicboatsink
Can someone explain to me what a Stichting is?

